# مشكلة فى ماكينة cnc



## sky555 (9 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي مشكلة فى ماكينة cnc

وهي ان y- من المفترض عند الضغط عليها يتحرك الروتر للامام ولكن ما يحدث العكس حيث عند الضغط على y- يتحرك الروتر للخلف والعكس صحيح عند الضغط على y+ يتحرك للامام

فما سبب المشكلة علما باني لم اقم بعمل اي شئ وقمت بتغير النسخة الخاصة بالويندوز ولا جديد

البرنامج المستخدم فى تشغيل الماكينة هو برنامج VIC Control System أو كم هو معروف برنامج nc

بانتظاركم اخواني فالامر عاجل


----------



## ksmksam (9 يونيو 2012)

بالعاده يكون هناك اعدد للتكم بالاشاره الوجهه للمحركات المحاور اذا كنت تعرفها ادخل عليها وعدل البت المكتوب عنده y direction 
واذا عندك نسخه من البرنامج ارفعها ممكن اساعدك بعد ماانزلها
ممكن اعرف من اي بلد


----------



## sky555 (9 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك اخي ksmksam

وباذن الله نتوصل معنا لحل هذه المشكلة 

البرنامج لم استطع رفعه لان المنتدي يمنع اضافة روابط قبل 30 مشاركة ولكني استخدم برنامج VIC Control System V5.4.48

وانا من مصر

تحيتي لك


----------



## ksmksam (9 يونيو 2012)

طب من وين ممكن انزله


----------



## sky555 (11 يونيو 2012)

*اخي ksmksam*

اعتذر عن التاخر فى متابعة الموضوع معك اخي الكريم وذلك بسبب انقطاع الانترنت اليومين الماضيين 

وتم حل الامر الان اخي الفاضل حيث وجدت احدي محركات المواتير بالوحة الكهربائية مؤشراته مختلفة عن باقي محركات المواتير الكربائية فقمت بتعديله مثل البقية

وقمت بتغير قيمة y

فظبط العمل والحمد لله

ولكن تواجهني الان مشكلة كبيرة وهي اني لا استطيع تنفيذ الرسومات 3d على الماكينة بواسطة برنامج artcam فهل يمكنك مساعدتي في ذلك 

اسأل الله ان يبارك لك فى عملك وان يجزيك عنا كل خير

بانتظارك اخي الفاضل


----------



## ksmksam (12 يونيو 2012)

اكيد ولكن حدد سبب المشكله اكثر هل البرنامج vic control يرفظ استقبالها gcode


----------



## sky555 (12 يونيو 2012)

*اشكرك جدا اخي ksmksam

وبالنسبة للماكينة او البرنامج لا يوجد مشكلة بها بتنفيذ الرسومات 3d ولكن المشكلة تكمن باني لا اعرف كيف احدد ابعاد العمل وتنفيذه

اي لا اعرف كيف انفذ العمل فى حالة طلبه 3d

تحيتي لك وتقديري

*


----------



## ksmksam (12 يونيو 2012)

اذا اتعلم استخدام ارتكام


----------



## sky555 (13 يونيو 2012)

*اخي ksmksam

قمت بانزال بعض الدورس من النت ولكنها لا يوجد بها اي شئ يوضح تنفيذ الرسومات الـ3d للأسف 

فاذا كان بامكانك مساعدتي بشرح مبسيط عن هذا الامر اكون شاكرا لك للغاية بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ksmksam (13 يونيو 2012)

قبل فتره اتواصلت مع وكيل ارتكام وهو في مصر ممن يعطيك الدوره كامله لمدت 8 ايام لوحدك 500$ وممكن اذا حدا معك راح يكون السعر ارخص وهو سعر بسيط حتى لو طلب اي شخص الدوره مني مباشره راح اطلب اكثر من هيك
عكل حال انا اتعلمت لوحدي من قراءة help للارتكام واذا قرااءت وبعدين احتجت مساعده انا بالخدمه


----------



## sky555 (13 يونيو 2012)

*اخي ksmksam

اشكرك على لفت نظري تجاه help برنامج ارت كام

ولكن سعر الدور حوالي 3000 جنيه مصر واكثر وانا كل ما احتاجه هو طرق تنفيذ الرسمة فقط

حيث ان عملي يقوم على اساس تنفيذ الرسومات التى تأتي جاهزة فقط ولا اقوم بالرسم نهائيا

فكل ما احتاج هو طريقة تنفيذ الرسمة*


----------



## sky555 (16 يونيو 2012)

*اخي ksmksam

هل يمكنك ارشادي على شخص مصري يقوم باعطائي دورة فى كيفية تنفيذ الرسومات** على الرخام** بواسطة برنامج الارت كام*


----------



## غسان هامر (28 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله انا عندي راوتر واحتاج لهذا البرنامج cnc VIC Control System V5.4.48 من يسطيع رفعه لنا مشكورا


----------

